# FWC jurisdiction?



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

How far out does the FWC have jurisdiction? Is it just in state waters or federal waters also?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Both. Bunch of threads on here discussing it.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

SPRNFSH19 said:


> How far out does the FWC have jurisdiction? Is it just in state waters or federal waters also?



They're usually governed by the range and effectiveness of their (FWC) drones. Of course mission tasking is also a key component to the jurisdictional equation. I have heard that the drone priority taskers currently revolve around pier rat/boat fisherman, board walk atrocities, manatee and tarpon photo op management. Secondary taskers have been mentioned but cannot be verified these deal with the repeated sales of "private" numbers (subsurface drones) and "life" decals found in rear truck windows. 

Of course this is all bs :whistling:but you can find tons of good info at 

http://myfwc.com/about/inside-fwc/le/what-we-do/


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

State waters are 9 miles.

But I believe FWC officers are authorized deputies of the USCG so if they find violations past that limit they are lawfully allowed to enforce federal law.

Jim


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

They also often have a federal rep on board. They also accept money from the feds to enforce their laws, Basically the answer is where ever they want


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> They're usually governed by the range and effectiveness of their (FWC) drones. Of course mission tasking is also a key component to the jurisdictional equation. I have heard that the drone priority taskers currently revolve around pier rat/boat fisherman, board walk atrocities, manatee and tarpon photo op management. Secondary taskers have been mentioned but cannot be verified these deal with the repeated sales of "private" numbers (subsurface drones) and "life" decals found in rear truck windows.
> 
> Of course this is all bs :whistling:but you can find tons of good info at
> 
> http://myfwc.com/about/inside-fwc/le/what-we-do/


hahaha...very good Mike!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Almost ALL and any type of certified law enforcement officer in the U.S. of A. of any agency has the power to enforce ALL laws of the land and water.
I believe this came about via the Patriot Act.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I know they have stopped us as far out as 17 miles.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

They are federally deputized.


----------

